# [SOLVED] WUDFHost.exe Using 1GB of memory



## Deleted041218

I'm using Windows 7 64-bit. I have no idea when this started, but I noticed in Task Manager that a process "WUDFHost.exe" is constantly using 1GB of my memory. In Process Explorer, I found that it branches off of svchost.exe. Does anyone have any information about how to reduce this huge amount of memory usage? Thanks.


----------



## joeten

*Re: WUDFHost.exe Using 1GB of memory*

This is what I found on the WUDFhost 
wudfhost.exe is a Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework Host Process from Microsoft Corporation belonging to Microsoft® Windows® Operating System.

This process is needed for the relative programme to run properly and so removal is not recommended


----------



## cluberti

*Re: WUDFHost.exe Using 1GB of memory*

If the User-Mode driver framework host is responsible for that kind of resource consumption, it sounds very much like a driver on your system is either aggressive or leaking (or both). It's just a container for drivers to live and get access to the things they need to get to, so it's highly unlikely that .exe itself is to blame (it's like an svchost container for drivers - it does little, but allows it's inhabitants to do much).

Might be worth making sure every single one of your drivers is up to date and is the latest signed/supported driver version for Windows 7, and then start monitoring it from boot onwards (does the problem happen right away? does it happen only after the system has been up for awhile? does it happen after you do something specific with the system, etc?).


----------



## Isaac DFW IT

*Re: WUDFHost.exe Using 1GB of memory*



you say its constantly running? so you are not running anything else and its just sucking up 1gig of your ram?


----------



## Isaac DFW IT

*Re: WUDFHost.exe Using 1GB of memory*



cluberti said:


> If the User-Mode driver framework host is responsible for that kind of resource consumption, it sounds very much like a driver on your system is either aggressive or leaking (or both). It's just a container for drivers to live and get access to the things they need to get to, so it's highly unlikely that .exe itself is to blame (it's like an svchost container for drivers - it does little, but allows it's inhabitants to do much).
> 
> Might be worth making sure every single one of your drivers is up to date and is the latest signed/supported driver version for Windows 7, and then start monitoring it from boot onwards (does the problem happen right away? does it happen only after the system has been up for awhile? does it happen after you do something specific with the system, etc?).


sorry, you must have posted inbetween me reading and posting. I agree with cluberti, his idea makes alot of sense to me.


----------



## Deleted041218

*Re: WUDFHost.exe Using 1GB of memory*

I will definitely not be ending the process for sure.

Also, that's a really good idea. I'm checking all my drivers to see if they're updated, and then I'm going to reboot and see when it starts.

And yes, every time I have checked Task Manager, it's always running.


----------



## i MaRk i

*Re: WUDFHost.exe Using 1GB of memory*

Hi-

Since we are on the track of unstable/bad drivers, I would suggest running Driver Verifier, do note, driver verifier is supposed to result in a BSOD once it finds and stresses out a bad driver, but it will at least let us figure out what driver is the problem.

Also, I would run Driver Verifier after you try updating and checking over the drivers, and if that fails, then use Driver Verifier.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## Deleted041218

*Re: WUDFHost.exe Using 1GB of memory*

I updated all my drivers, rebooted, and noticed that WUDFHost.exe does not run at startup. However, later on it did peak up to 1GB. This was after plugging in my Garmin GPS watch to transfer some runs to my computer. After running Driver Verifier, nothing happened upon rebooting. However, after plugging in my GPS watch, I got the BSOD and it rebooted. I wonder if this has to do with how I've been plugging it in. One of the gold circular plates on the back of the watch that matches up with gold bars on the charging unit has worn away, so it only charges if I apply a small amount of water to the back of it. I updated that driver (I hadn't updated it before) so I'll see if that helps.


----------



## Deleted041218

*Re: WUDFHost.exe Using 1GB of memory*

After restarting, now my computer is lagging, strangely. Lagging a LOT. I JUST did virus/spyware scans yesterday and removed a few threats found, so it can't be anything like that. My CPU usage is constantly really high now, but Task Manager doesn't show anything using a ton of CPU (even with "Show processes from all users" checked). I keep my processes low and am smart about startup programs. Could it be because after getting the BSOD, Windows said it had recovered from a serious error?

However, installing the new driver seems to have worked! But now it's hard to move my mouse around due to all the lag...


----------



## cluberti

*Re: WUDFHost.exe Using 1GB of memory*

I would suggest disabling driver verifier at this point, if you have not done so already - it's debugging all driver activity otherwise, and can really cause lag on a system. Hopefully you've disabled it - if not, I suggest doing so asap.


----------



## Deleted041218

*Re: WUDFHost.exe Using 1GB of memory*

Whew, thanks! Everything seems to be working fine now, thanks! If it starts acting up again I'll post again, but otherwise this is solved.


----------

